# Does anyone recognize this thing?



## WesPete66 (Dec 11, 2017)

So I saved this cast iron "thing" from the scrap pile, but have no idea what it actually is..  My first impression was antique outboard engine, but not so much now.  There are hints of gray or blue-gray paint on top. Does anybody know what this piece is?
Thanks!


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 12, 2017)

Almost looks like some kind of old burner or stove part


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 12, 2017)

When I saw the Bakelite handle, I was thinking some kind of commercial kitchen appliance. Mixer, meat grinder, etc.. Mike


----------



## Superburban (Dec 12, 2017)

My first thought is part of an antenna rotator, but I would imagine that cast iron would not be an ideal material for that. Can you post a pic of the top and bottom?


----------



## Asm109 (Dec 12, 2017)

Looks like the casting at the top front of an old drill press.  
Finger guard for the front pulleys , Hole for the spindle...........


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 12, 2017)

Has the thirties to forties look , like a mount for swivel seats in a diner . Or a pump part for gas filling station in those years. Shoot may even be part of a tractor or implement. Like the rubber boxes for springs they replace.  May NEVER know for sure but it's a hoosewattsit


----------



## savarin (Dec 12, 2017)

Yep! definitely a thingamagubbins although it may be an odd watchermacallit.


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 23, 2017)

or a gizmo, made of spatulated titanium


----------

